# New Slot-1 Comparison Guide!



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

*New Slot-1 Comparison Guide!*

Not just a simple update








We have just finished designing our _slot-1 comparator_, a new, updated, better slot-1 comparison guide! We can now easily add and update information; let's hope we will be able to keep it up to date! For now, the following slot-1 solutions are included in the guide:
























We plan to update it soon with all the existing slot-1. Since there are a lot of slot-1 solutions, we thought it might be useful to be able to select them, and not just have them all in a big chart!






If you have any suggestion, correction or update, please report it in this topic (the news topic).






 Click here to access the guide.
_Edit Jan. 21: Ninjapass X9 and AceKard added to the chart.


_


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 21, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## Miika (Jan 21, 2007)

This is very neat. I may get a EZ-V soon, and I already have a EZ-IV lite deluxe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is there a comparison thing like this for Slot-2 flashcarts?


----------



## zatelli (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice, comprehensive & thourough comparison chart, should be very handy when deciding what piece of hardware to grab.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jan 21, 2007)

its about time


----------



## zektor (Jan 21, 2007)

It is inaccurate with the DSLink information. DLDI does exist for the device (dlms_moon.dldi) and works great (read & write) as I have patched everything available that utilizes dldi and it all works with my DSLink. Otherwise, neat guide!


----------



## ghettobob (Jan 21, 2007)

OoO! i like this..gonna buy a SuperCard DS 1. cause everything else does seem as cool.


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks for the correction zektor

I had based my info on this:
http://chishm.drunkencoders.com/DLDI/index.html

I had misinterpreted the DSLink part: there are two lines (not separated by borders)
and I thought when the table said "Yes / Failed", it meant that the DLDI doesn't work for the DSLink


----------



## M3LV1N (Jan 21, 2007)

I like it. Now you just gotta release the Supercard DS One review.


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep, it's being worked on!
And the M3 Simply DS aswell. Expect both reviews soon


----------



## adgloride (Jan 21, 2007)

Great guide makes it easy for anyone to choose which slot 1 card to get, instead of making the "which slot 1 should I get" topic.  The m3 review should be easy, a few picture and video changes and just changing the word R4 to M3 in the R4 review.


----------



## bullet007 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am expecting the X9 will be added, and I hope whoever creates this list actually researches the X9 before they listen to people who have a M3 or R4 downplay the X9

I would also like to see the Acekard added to the list.  =D


----------



## yee (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Miika @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> This is very neat. I may get a EZ-V soon, and I already have a EZ-IV lite deluxe!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should get the EZV. I haven't had problems with it ever since I got it when it was first released!

No slowdowns either!


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(bullet007 @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> I am expecting the X9 will be added, and I hope whoever creates this list actually researches the X9 before they listen to people who have a M3 or R4 downplay the X9
> 
> I would also like to see the Acekard added to the list.Â =D



Yeah, you're right about the X9. Like the Supercard DS (One), the X9 requires special microSD brands... if you have the right brand/model, then you're lucky. If you're not, the X9 is an absolute crap. I've experienced it myself  :'(


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 21, 2007)

"slot-1 comparator"

Do we have a copyright filed for that yet?


----------



## bullet007 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bullet007 @ Jan 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am expecting the X9 will be added, and I hope whoever creates this list actually researches the X9 before they listen to people who have a M3 or R4 downplay the X9
> ...



Yeah, from what I heard the best brand to use on it are the 1GB Kingston from Japan.  Thankfully, Modchipman ships that brand with the X9 combo deal.


----------



## jami2o (Jan 21, 2007)

What is "Splash screen" ??


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

It is a useless screen that wastes your time. For example, before the DS-X menu shows up, there is a ~3 seconds "Loading" screen.
Same on the Supercard, before you can enter the menu, you get a (useless) screen with the Supercard logo.

Whether this skin could be skipped or not is not relevant. This chart is purely informative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





read this about splash screens:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splash_screen


----------



## bullet007 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jami2o @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> What is "Splash screen" ??



A screen that appears when you select the slot1 cart from the DS menu/auto boot in DS settings is set.  The splash screen usually shows the name of the flashcart.

And yes, they do suck.


----------



## iisdev (Jan 21, 2007)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------



## Opium (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(iisdev @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> WTH?
> 
> Aside from the well implemented compare feature you seem to be INTENT on ignoring other solutions on the market.
> 
> ...



As Costello said we plan to update it with all existing slot-1 solutions. We aren't ignoring a specific flashcart on purpose. It's a matter of releasing this chart now with some of the more common slot-1's then add in all the others when we can. All the staff here are very busy people and we're constantly working on things behind the scenes. I'm sure the X9 will be added to the comparison chart


----------



## iisdev (Jan 21, 2007)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, there's a conspiracy going on here... the flash kit manufacturers have all paid us well.. EXCEPT the X9 team, aha! that's why it's not included!

...

seriously... what Opium said is true.
We've been working very hard on this system for two entire days, and I've even made it easy to add new slot1's to the chart (I even say it in the main post!) so the X9 is on the wait list.
We entered the info for the top 6 slot1's, and obviously the X9 is not one of them... not according to our criteria.

ps: look it's 4:30 am, give me a break, I'll add your X9 to the chart tomorrow allright? I've been working until about 2:30 on it so it feels weird to read comments like yours.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 21, 2007)

costello and opium have to stay curteous but i dont so here go 

x9 sucks i would rather crawl naked on a mile of glass on my stomach then to even play the x9 for 1 second

and your as smart as a mule and twice as ugly


----------



## lookout (Jan 21, 2007)

This what I call a NDS Comparison Guide! ~ Great work guys!


----------



## bullet007 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> costello and opium have to stay curteous but i dont so here go
> 
> x9 sucks i would rather crawl naked on a mile of glass on my stomach then to even play the x9 for 1 second
> 
> and your as smart as a mule and twice as ugly



Now, are you saying that the X9 sucks because you heard other people say it sucks?  Or did you have one/did some research on it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bad GUI?

There is a current GUI beta out there that greatly improves GUI and allows for skinning. 
On top of that, the winner of the user-created GUI contest's GUI is being made right now.

Horrible Rom compatibility?

The only games that do not work on it as of beta3b loader are Cars (saving problems), Monster Bomber, Monster House, and Pokemon D&P.

Bad case color?

It comes with both clear and black, and there is a pink one, but harder to find.


In reality, the only real problem with it is that the saves on some non-popular games sometimes corrupt.  I myself have played and beaten tons of games (NSMB, FFIII, EBA, and more) on my X9 and have yet to encounter any corruption.


----------



## perkele (Jan 21, 2007)

On the M3 and R4 you put "rom trimmer" as a feature and on the Supercard DS you put "patcher" as a feature. Why doesn't the EZV have their hybrid tool, which can patch and trim roms as a feature?

Also the link to the EZflash website is wrong, it should be http://www.ezflash.cn, thus without a dash.


----------



## RexNebular (Jan 21, 2007)

You should mention that the DS-X requires Windows to update the OS/firmware.  I suggest a comment in the "Updatable OS" row.


----------



## Opium (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(perkele @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> On the M3 and R4 you put "rom trimmer" as a feature and on the Supercard DS you put "patcher" as a feature. Why doesn't the EZV have their hybrid tool, which can patch and trim roms as a feature?
> 
> Also the link to the EZflash website is wrong, it should be http://www.ezflash.cn, thus without a dash.



I noticed these problems with the EZ-V listing too. Hybrid tool will be added to the additional features part, touch screen menu description will be fixed and so will the site url.


----------



## AionSkull (Jan 21, 2007)

this chart makes me o-so-happy with my M3.
i do have to point out however, it does have a splash screen that says "Loading" that lasts for less then a second... guess that doesnt count.


----------



## rant (Jan 21, 2007)

A good chart, but I think you should add the information on what comes with the card, i.e. does it come with a card reader, manual and/or additional colors.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice,
Small question though, in R4, you've listed skinnable OS, as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a green background, which means it's a good point about the R4, which is ok I guess. But the skinnability basically only consists of changing 4 background images. Well anyway, now the EZ-V also has a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in skinnable OS, but with the comment "Via Moonshell" and then it doesn't get a green background... why not? In EZ-V much more is skinnable then only the background, so I think the skinnability is actually better then R4 and should deserve it's green background.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 21, 2007)

Fantastic idea!  I didn't realise you guys had one before, but this is an excellent starting place for pre review-reading research. Nice one, and definitely worth all the effort you lot've put in (it shows) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate to pick holes when you've done such a good job, but... tiny CSS niggle: if you resize the window horizontally the table resizes with it, but the tickboxes don't so you lose them off the right side :S Not too much of an issue now but as the list of carts gets longer they'll run off the screen.

[Edit] I've just realised it's a scrolling div. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it possible to move the horizontal scrollbar to the top of the div where the tickboxes are?


----------



## APPS (Jan 21, 2007)

Would be nice to have the ninja DS in their, aswell as the Acekard... but meh...

Also, forgive me if im wrong but i thought the ds link can play gba games if the gba link is pluged into slot 2...


----------



## spookymuffin (Jan 21, 2007)

You guys really need to re-review the DS-Xtreme. 9.5 is waaaaay too high for something that costs up to three times as much as the others, and doesn't have removable media. It might have been awesome when it first came out (omg LEDs!), but it's losing steam FAST.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the great chart, but M3 does have a support forum at: http://www.m3-forum.com


----------



## ninjedi (Jan 21, 2007)

Good work.
One comment:
Under R4 (probably same with M3) it states that Touch Screen OS "only main screen is touch sensitive".
On my R4 ALL menus are touch sensitive.  For example, in the Games menu I can launch an application or game by touching the icon.

Chowder.


----------



## Qpido (Jan 21, 2007)

I was reading it and I was thinking the same thing.

Would be cool if they put in a scroll thingy so you could scroll with you stylus.

Q~


----------



## faceless (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(spookymuffin @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> You guys really need to re-review the DS-Xtreme. 9.5 is waaaaay too high for something that costs up to three times as much as the others, and doesn't have removable media. It might have been awesome when it first came out (omg LEDs!), but it's losing steam FAST.


the chart should just have facts, not review scores.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(faceless @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spookymuffin @ Jan 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys really need to re-review the DS-Xtreme. 9.5 is waaaaay too high for something that costs up to three times as much as the others, and doesn't have removable media. It might have been awesome when it first came out (omg LEDs!), but it's losing steam FAST.
> ...


Hmm, so you must select the game with the +buttons, then what's the use of the touch screen if the selecting already goes with the buttons, then the touch screen has no other purpose then an A button. I think it mainly wants to say that the game selecting is not doable by touch screen...


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Advertising*
> 
> Members are not allowed to create topics or posts intended only to promote or advertise their own or any website(s) without staff permission.
> 
> Members may link to their own website/forum in their signature and profile as long as the advert is non-obtrusive.




Besides, thanks for your suggestions guys, I'll update the chart with the new info! Expect the remaining slot-1 to be added during the day.


----------



## Zaraf (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(HDW @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> Thanks for the great chart, but M3 does have a support forum at: http://www.m3-forum.com



I was about to say the exact same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  lol

And nice work with this chart!  Better than I expected to ever see


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

OK, I've edited the charts with your suggestions;
and sorry Psyfira about the tickboxes at the top... it's just a table, I don't know why they don't resize with the page... bah.

I'm adding other slot-1s now, starting with the X9 YEAH FINALLY


----------



## abr (Jan 21, 2007)

Good work. 
I suggest to add how many Mbyte and what kind of file system (FAT/FAT32) the card support


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

I've just added the X9 in the chart. Please check the chart and tell me what I've done wrong (there's always something wrong...)

and yes, I will be adding the file system info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what do you mean by "how many Mbyte" though ?


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 21, 2007)

'bout X9:
Connection to computer: says X only, while others say "Via removable media only" and this also works with microsd doesn't it?.

NDS homebrew compatibility: Quite good+Green... wtf? Afaik it was just like R4, but then without the improvement of the DLDI, cause they haven't released their FAT stuff yet, so that would actually make it quite bad+red... or am I missing something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, which site do you check for the prices, cause it seems that you've taken winsunx for X9's price, but a more expensive store for the others.
http://www.winsunx.com/list.php?mod=Development_Tools
As you can see X9 isn't cheaper then R4 or something...




QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> I've just added the X9 in the chart. Please check the chart and tell me what I've done wrong (there's always something wrong...)
> 
> and yes, I will be adding the file system info
> 
> ...


Probably if they support 2GB MicroSD's or something, I believe AceKard doesn't, cause it has a limited MicroSD brand chart, which doesn't include 2GB MicroSD's yet, and also X9 and SuperCard may give problems with those as they require special microsd's too...


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

To answer your questions:
- I've corrected the mistake ("removable media only")
- have you checked wiki.scorpei.com? read the X9 page and tell me what you think of the homebrew section (apps + games) I find it "quite good" if not excellent. It's hard to give a judgement...
- the prices are taken from http://www.gameyeeeah.com of course, and since they don't sell the X9, I used the price from Winsunx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know about the supported sizes... I don't have the info myself. If you can tell that for every slot1 in the chart, I'll add it. Otherwise, I can't verify it.

adding the Acekard now...


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> - have you checked wiki.scorpei.com? read the X9 page and tell me what you think of the homebrew section (apps + games) I find it "quite good" if not excellent. It's hard to give a judgement...
> - the prices are taken from http://www.gameyeeeah.com of course, and since they don't sell the X9, I used the price from Winsunx


- yeah, they have listed all the games and stuff that even work with a homebrew incompatible piece of crap like AceKard, impresive... but it doesn't support anything that uses FAT (except for their own modified moonshell) and that's the problem that would be solveable with DLDI support (for the homebrew that uses DLDI), but as they still haven't released their FAT stuff yet, there is no DLDI thing for X9, so it's not that it's not there because stuff works without it, it doesn't work without it, only things that don't require the fat stuff anyway work without it as they would work without it on another cart. Now until I see some confirmed comparisons between like R4 and X9 about what works and what not, I will not believe X9 is the king of homebrew.
- hmmkay, so if we compare games in europe and take the prices €60,-; €60,-; €60,- hmm a game that doesn't exist in europe, let's find an US shop, hmm $50,-; €60,- then don't you think that $50,- dollar looks unfairly cheaper then the rest, even though in the US the €60 stuff costs $50,- too? It's a comparison chart, so just take the lowest price of all if you use different shops, to make a good comparison...


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2007)

I understand what you mean about the homebrew, I'll correct the chart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about the prices, I would like to include the _official_ prices.
I don't know where to get them, but I know that the guy in charge for Gameyeeeah.com is also in charge of the R4 team (that's what I understood from our discussions).

The AceKard has been added.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> The AceKard has been added.


Okay, let's see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NDS game compatibility: Slowdowns in some games even with good MicroSD cards. 
What games slow down? *-) Haven't noticed with Kingston 1GB yet, but on the other hand, haven't tested much yet either.

Skinnable OS  X
Skinnability since 1.03 is available, but it's only changing background images, so think it should be like "V Very Basic"

Download play support, I don't think there's a difference between R4 and AceKard with this, so then they shouldn't be judged unequal either... X9 isn't much different from R4 too though, it only has like 2 games less compatibility...

Supported file systems  (empty), should be AKFS?

Save files X
Save files are extracted using the client software. 

Save files X... No save files? and to get them you need to use the software yes... as you can't access the cart with windows, so that's kindof logical. It just uses raw for the rest afaik...


----------



## ninjedi (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ninjedi @ Jan 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good work.
> ...



Understood, but that is not what the guide states.
The comment "only main screen is touch sensitive" is incorrect.
The touch screen is supported in the O/S and hopefully will become more useful.


----------



## bullet007 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmm, question about Download Play.  Don't all slot1 carts (except DSLink) have the same download play compatibility since it all depends on whether or not the individual game requires a RSA (iirc) check or not?

Also, on the X9, under DLDI Support, it should say something along the lines of "No DLDI available,  3rd party homebrew patcher is used"

Also, I know that it is not out yet, but shouldn't the X9's wifi transfer be included under Extra Features (we know it is in the works, as code for it can be found in firmware updates and the arm9 of the X9)

And finally, the X9 gets updated frequently (around 8 updates since release in November), almost as frequently as the R4's updates. (X9 team are just not as public about them, they just post the update in the forum and thats it)


EDIT: one more thing, the X9 does have multimedia capabilities through the X9 Version of Moonshell.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ninjedi @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> Understood, but that is not what the guide states.
> The comment "only main screen is touch sensitive" is incorrect.
> The touch screen is supported in the O/S and hopefully will become more useful.
> 
> ...


You're almost correct on the download play compatibility. They're all the same, with the exception of DS-X cause it somehow allows MarioKart and NSMB to run, and X9 is rumored to have 2 games not working (Big Brain Academy and Ridge Racer) which work on other carts. For the rest they seem all the same yes.

No, it shouldn't, but what it says now is false too.
DLDI is used for File Access compatibility with all supported carts. X9 doesn't support DLDI and therefore doesn't work with any homebrew requiring file acces. So the statement "DLDI not required for most homebrew apps and games" is incorrect, as it is required, but not available.
The patcher however is to support normal, non-fat using homebrew, which I believe works with R4 without patching...

No, if it's not out yet, it shouldn't be listed. If it comes out I guess it'll be updated...


----------



## phoood (Jan 21, 2007)

for "Updates frequency" you put "Correct " for acekard.  What ever that means.

Also, you might want to put a notice for the same category for the newer products since they haven't been releasing updates for at least a year.  So no telling if they get sloppy.

Other than that, it's orgasmic.


----------



## ros_128 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just a small suggestion:

The X's under *Flashed DS required* make it look like it's a bad thing to not need flashme in order to use your card.  Maybe make it *Does Not Require Flashed DS* just for ease of convience.  You know, cuz some people look at those X's as black marks against the cards and the checks as good things.


----------



## Digeman (Jan 21, 2007)

Great stuff! But one thing made me confused...when looking on download and play for M3 and R4 it only sais "Except some Nintendo games (NSMB, Mario Kart,...) " uhm..does that mean all games except them or?


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ Jan 22 2007 said:


> Great stuff! But one thing made me confused...when looking on download and play for M3 and R4 it only sais "Except some Nintendo games (NSMB, Mario Kart,...) " uhm..does that mean all games except them or?Â


No, also Worms, Yoshi T&G, Metroid, etc. are not supported. As worms doesn't work, while tetris does work, it doesn't really mather if it's Nintendo or not, it only mathers if it's protected or not.
You can find a pretty much full list of what works and what doesn't here for M3/R4. This is probably equal to EZ-V, AceKard, SuperCard DS and other flashcarts as well...


----------



## dnzperson (Jan 22, 2007)

How bout have an option to filter for things like memory and price, so people could select an option to only show carts below $50 or only show carts that use expandable memory etc.

Just an idea.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 22, 2007)

God, I love you guys!


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 22, 2007)

brilliant work i like how you can tick what ones you want to compare


----------



## somekool (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice work there.
its pretty awesome to see all that information, very helpful.

but the products are getting so good. its still very hard to choose.

R4, EZ-Flash V, Supercard one and the M3 simply, seems all very good choice.

now, what do we choose, that's a hard one, doesn't it?


----------



## abr (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> what do you mean by "how many Mbyte" though ?


the maximun size of the supported microSD or the size of internal memory.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like the R4 is the best overall for price and performance...thanks This is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## pelago (Jan 22, 2007)

What a great resource that comparator is, many thanks. It would be awesome to see that technology in the future used for other comparisons such as slot 2 cards, or passmes/nopasses, a bit like Qrayzie's existing PDF chart linked from http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=33429

A couple of things:

1, In the 'Physical dimensions' row, all the entries say 'Same as original DS cart' so there's nothing to really compare there. Maybe it would be best to use this row to look more closely at the issue - for example some cards have a bulge under the label where one of the chips sticks out. By mentioning those issues that row would then become useful.

2, In 'NDS homebrew compatibility' it might be good to change the DSLink's entry to 'Not great originally, but DLDI fixes it' to match the other entries.

3, What does the 'Uses loader or firmware' row mean? I always thought that, in the context of these devices, loader and firmware meant the same thing.

4, I agree with one of the above posters that the use of ticks and crosses is a little strange in some rows. Specifically, the 'Flashed DS required' and 'Splash screen' rows have nice green ticks where actually the red crosses are preferable, so maybe you could negate the row headings (e.g. 'Doesn't require flashed DS', 'Doesn't suffer from a splash screen').

5, Similarly, the row 'Connection to computer' doesn't really need ticks and crosses at all as neither is really 'better' than the other - it could just say 'via Onbard miniUSB port  USB2' or 'via removable media' as appropriate.

6, Again similarly, the rows 'Built-in memory' and 'Removable media' rather than having ticks and crosses making it look like one method is preferable to another could just be combined into one row called something like 'Memory type' saying either '512 megabytes built-in memory' or 'MicroSD/Transflash'. You could also use this row to say the max size of SD card if appropriate.

7, It would be nice to see in the table which cards are side or top-loading for the removable media (with 'N/A' for DS-Xtreme). Again I would suggest that you don't put a tick or cross on this, as some people prefer side-loading (to protect the card) and some prefer top-loading (if they frequently change roms).

8, It would also be nice to see in the table which cards have spring-loaded or non-spring-loaded slots. For this row I guess you _could_ use ticks and crosses as I think it's pretty unanimous that spring-loaded is better (although I suppose it's one more thing that could break).

Hope you don't mind all these suggestions!


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE(pelago @ Jan 22 2007 said:


> 4, I agree with one of the above posters that the use of ticks and crosses is a little strange in some rows. Specifically, the 'Flashed DS required' and 'Splash screen' rows have nice green ticks where actually the red crosses are preferable, so maybe you could negate the row headings (e.g. 'Doesn't require flashed DS', 'Doesn't suffer from a splash screen').


How about green crosses and red ticks in these rows?


----------



## SirPoonga (Jan 22, 2007)

One thing I don't like about the comparison is a very low update frequency is made to look bad.  Think about this, if you make a product that needs constant updating versus one that doesn't which would you take?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1, In the 'Physical dimensions' row, all the entries say 'Same as original DS cart' so there's nothing to really compare there. Maybe it would be best to use this row to look more closely at the issue - for example some cards have a bulge under the label where one of the chips sticks out. By mentioning those issues that row would then become useful.


  Unless they review that slot 1 ninja card that wraps around the bottom.


----------



## gbasho (Jan 23, 2007)

i just wanted to know if you could add the latest firmware/loader revision into the list; that would be helpful to just pop in and check it there for the people that already have the cart.. i think


----------



## APPS (Jan 28, 2007)

Still no ninja ds? this card did seem relatively promising, also maybe a kind of overall column for the DSFire/DSLinker/Other ones that use the slot 2 writing device...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome! I should have noticed this before, but I didn't. M3 Simply doesn't have as many features, but they called it simply for a good reason!

In any case, I'm sticking with it's simplicity and elegance.


----------



## scott1975 (Feb 2, 2007)

Got an R4 and its the best by far,im a convert


----------



## Mawile (Feb 17, 2007)

DS-X now has DLDI


----------



## rice151 (Feb 17, 2007)

whatever happen to the microNinja?  I know it's out, but I don't think we've seen a review of sorts?
Or is it essentially the NinjaPass X9?


----------



## mattdog1000000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah... r4 definitely seems like the way to go, but it seems like this chart is rather outdated... would anyone advise buying the CycloDS Evolution at this point, or should I wait for some less expensive, better quality slot-1 card that supports download play over the r4 as it stands?


----------



## taggart6 (Jun 27, 2007)

No love for the G6DS Real?

Am I the only person interested in this card?


----------



## scoopex (Jul 31, 2007)

supercard shows with actuall 1.01 fix and actuall firmware no error on bootscreen anymore!


----------



## paul1991 (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Jun 27 2007 said:


> No love for the G6DS Real?
> 
> Am I the only person interested in this card?



I feel that same way about the NCard!


----------



## CyberDamon (Aug 5, 2007)

I bought a R4 and Kingston 2GB MicroSD (Japan)..will let you know what I think, once I have a chance to play with it (the R4 that is..hehe).


----------



## 4saken (Aug 5, 2007)

Of course it's old, it was made at the start of the year! I'm sure somebody is making a new one.


----------



## DaMummy (Dec 24, 2007)

can we update this by adding all the newer carts like cyclo, rpg, dstt and any other ones? this is a nice idea but very outdated


----------



## test84 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mummy, I'm sure there will be a new one.


----------



## OSW (Dec 24, 2007)

If a new guide is made, some of the categories should be rephrased,

ie. Flashed DS required to Flashed DS not required

so that ticks always indicate a positive answer and crosses otherwise.

at least i find such a format simplifies things in such charts.

if no-one is making an updated version, i will do one myself in the next few days.


----------



## sith (Jan 3, 2008)

OSW ! I look forward to your updated guide.. i want a ds flash cart but i'm super confused by all of them and the whole passcode card thing thanks a bunch.

.sith.


----------



## evilhomura89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hopefully the new comparison guide will include more cards such as DSTT


----------



## jordanlp (May 17, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> looks awesome



yeah it really does


----------



## marational (Jul 2, 2008)

Great guide but it hasn't been updated in a while. I'd really like to see how the M3 DS Real compares with the SuperCard DS One V3 in current features.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 5, 2008)

Will we ever get some of the newer flashcarts added to the comparison guide?   Specifically, I'd like the CycloDS in there so I could compare it with the SCDS1 and maybe a few others.  You now, some of the top-end slot1 SDHC compatible ones.....

I'm looking to dump off my R4 and go for a better card.


----------



## bwsaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Add Cyclo....its starting to take over for the r4.


----------



## f3nd1 (Sep 10, 2008)

add edge


----------



## kroimon (Nov 5, 2008)

hey!

is there any chance to get the comparision chart updated? (acekard2 for example, but also other updates?)
because i'm searching for the best slot-1 solution for my gf's new nds lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would be great!
thanks in advance, kroimon


----------



## Barta (Nov 15, 2008)

And please include if the card is still alive.
After my X9 and M3 simply I now have a Supercard One and I hope that this card get updates for a long time.


----------



## XIIIth Hour (Jan 1, 2009)

I was also wondering if an update is in the works. I'm hoping to replace my old R4 and a new comparison guide would be very helpful.


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 3, 2009)

R4 SDHC FTW!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 25, 2009)

Excuse me, but the TTDS is quite good but is underrated.

I mean it's cheap. I can load almost all roms and homebrew. You have automatic DLDI patching and cheat support.

So I think it should be included in that comparison.


----------



## MasterGamer (May 6, 2009)

It obviously hasnt been updated in forever.
plus it would be next to impossible to do an update because of all of the R4 clones and alternate Firmware that has come out.
to many variables


----------



## Saywhatjj4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cyclo is Taking Over


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish this was updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just to let some n00bs know, the acekard there is the acekard 1 not 2.1 so trust the info from the acekard fourms


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2009)

lol @ the first post MIA

this thread is useless now :/


----------



## hackermatt1337 (Jul 20, 2009)

i think they dont take into consideration to all the new flashkarts, for example, acekard 2.1 is WAY better than the originol acekard in my opinion, and it beats the r4, in terms of compatibility and usefulness, but the new or semi new r4 sdhc's are just about if not better than the acekard 2's. so leik, alot haz changed from the oldn dayz of flashkarting for the ds


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

this is an extremely outdated chart but i would LOVE to see it redone... (please? XD) it doesnt even include the cyclods (the best flashcart out there).


----------



## mr.nintendo (Sep 28, 2009)

quite good but old review           EVEN IN THE OLD DAYS

IF YOU COMPARE EZVI WITH AK2I 
EZVI WINS


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 28, 2009)

Dont bump threads that are like a month old.


----------



## denieru7 (Sep 28, 2009)

It's more than a year old. And gentlemen, we, ourselves are guilty of bumping this thread. Touche.


----------



## happybobjr (Apr 5, 2010)

dead link for me


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help with deciding on which card to get.


----------



## JasonP27 (Aug 11, 2010)

I click the link and get a 404 Not Found









			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Read the article here:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=39


----------

